# IRONALL DARK Opaque Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper: The different names it is sold under and suppliers



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

"IRONALL for DARKS" (IYA DARK/OPAQUE INKJET HEAT TRANSFER PAPER) 

What are the different names is it sold under, and who sells it? 

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Thread note:* 

This is a link to the Hyatt Innovative Solutions Distributor page. That is where most of this information originates from. As time goes on, if this list here, on TSF, becomes dated, the link will be accessible here in this post, for future reference, so up to date info is available, at the click of a button. =)

Hyatt Innovative Solutions

Hyatt is not the manufacturer of the paper. IYA is.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Please help add any additional names of this paper, please note any corrections that may be needed, and add to this "distributors list".  




*Tshirtsupplies.com*
*JetWear IYA Inkjet Transfer Paper*
http://www.tshirtsupplies.com/index.php?crn=234&rn=501&action=show_detail or 877-85PAPER.


*Blank Shirts*
1780 Forrest Way
Carson City, NV 89706
800.332.6576
*Hyatt Transfer Paper for Darks*
http://www.blankshirts.com 


*Coastal Business Supplies Inc*
2444 Northline Industrial Drive
St. Louis, MO 63043
800.562.7760
[email protected]
*Everlast Dark Transfer Paper*
http://www.coastalbusiness.com 


*Pro World*
961 Bethel Ave.
Pennsauken, NJ 08110
800.678.8289
[email protected]
*Clearsoft Dark Inkjet Paper*
http://www.proworldinc.com


*Specialty Graphics*
1092 Carolina Dr. Unit 5
West Chicago, IL 60185
888.330.6172
*Ink Flex Dark*
InkFlex DARK InkJet Heat Transfer Paper​ 

*Starline Pacific Inc.*
605-4028 East Broadway
Phoenix, AZ 85040
602-470-8383
*Super Soft Transfer Paper for Darks* 
http://starlinepacific.com 

*Pacific Graphics Inc.*
Suite 1 - 140 West Axton Road
Bellingham, WA 98226
360-398-0890
*Super Soft Transfer Paper for Darks*
http://starlinepacific.com

*Starline Agencies Inc. *
Unit 2, 44 George Street
Barrie, Ontario L4N 5N3
705-721-4583
*Super Soft Transfer Paper for Darks*
http://starlinepacific.com


*Starline Agencies Inc.*
#5-8005 Alexander Road
Delta, British Columbia V4G1C6
604-946-8717
*Super Soft Transfer Paper for Darks*
http://starlinepacific.com


*All Image Printing*
3510 Pharmacy Ave, Unit 6
Toronto, ON M1W 2T7
416-670-8998
[email protected]
*HIS Inkjet Transfer Paper for Darks*
http://www.allimageprinting.com



*Art Van Go*
1 Stevenage Road
Knebworth, Hertfordshire SG3 6AN UNITED KINGDOM
+44(0)1438.814946 
[email protected]
*jetFX Dark*
http://www.artvango.co.uk


*R.A. Smart*
Clough Bank, Grimshaw Lane,
Bollington, Macclesfield, Cheshire, SK10_5NZ UNITED KINGDOM
+44 (01625) 576231
http://www.rasmart.co.uk/ShopRASmart/


*TecSys s.r.l.*
Via E. Mattei, 13/G
Masera di Padova, PD 35020 ITALY
+39.049.8861519
[email protected]
http://www.tecsys-srl.it

*Aram & Hagop Company*
Wadi-saqra Street, Opposite King
Abdullah Gardens, Building # 39, Aman, JORDAN
+962 (6) 5560544
[email protected]
http://www.dcjo.com

*Graficad Creation Inc.*
Unit 208, Richville Corporate Center,
1314 Commerce Ave. Ext., Madrigal Business Park, Alabang, Muntinlupa City 1770, PHILIPPINES
+63 (02) 7721378
[email protected]
http://www.graficad-inc.com 



*I am trying to collect all the names for Ironall DARK/opaque paper only....so please ....everyone ...keep adding to the list...... *

Please note: _Some names may be outdated, but are still included "educational and informational" reasons._ 

Also, stock of each supplier is not known at any given time. Please contact the supplier of choice to inquire about current stock. 


*********************************************

*Thread update:*

IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR INFORMATION ON AN OPAQUE/DARK INKJET HEAT TRANSFER PAPER THAT IS OTHER THAN IRONALL DARK/IYA DARK....

Here is a link to a thread on OPAQUE/DARK INKJET HEAT TRANSFER PAPERS in general:

*https://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t62815.html*


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*re: IRONALL - what are all the different names it goes by?*

Now thats what I call a good post!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: IRONALL - what are all the different names it goes by? - where can it be purchased?*

Updated the thread title to make it better reflect the great info shared in this thread about the different names for ironall and the places it can be purchased. Thanks Mrs B and Kelly for putting this together.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: IRONALL - what are all the different names it goes by?*



Girlzndollz said:


> I know it is said the dark paper on Dharma is Ironall Dark, but the description and pricing don't match up, so if someone knows for sure on that, please add it. I'm only adding the light from Dharma.


I use the soft paper from Dharma regularly...and I believe you're right that it is Ironall.

I ordered 10 pieces of the dark from Dharma a few months ago hoping that it was Ironall. It didn't fare well at all in the wash, so I suspect it may not be.

I still have several pieces of it. If there is anyone out there who uses Ironall for darks, I'd be happy to send you a piece of the paper I have for comparison...that should clear up the mystery.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: IRONALL - what are all the different names it goes by?*



deChez said:


> I use the soft paper from Dharma regularly...and I believe you're right that it is Ironall.
> 
> I ordered 10 pieces of the dark from Dharma a few months ago hoping that it was Ironall. It didn't fare well at all in the wash, so I suspect it may not be.
> 
> I still have several pieces of it. If there is anyone out there who uses Ironall for darks, I'd be happy to send you a piece of the paper I have for comparison...that should clear up the mystery.


 
Could you call them to find out....maybe someone will know?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Are you going to call the suppliers on the list from the Hyatt website and confirm they still carry the paper? The reason I am wondering about it is because I am finding some of the older links on the forum that I am finding in my searches - do not work and the product has been dropped. That could be the same case with some of those suppliers - since that list is older, too.


 
Yes...I will call..... I do notice also in the links that a lot of them do not sell IRONALL DARK anymore...... maybe because of the "bad batch" thing earlier this year....????

I am excited to try the new stuff.

John at new Milford sent me some Ironall Dark a few weeks back. He said it was the 'NEW" original IAFD that every one raved about...... I have only printed on it ....but have not pressed it yet. Let me say...
IT PRINTS BEAUTIFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope it presses the same & washes the same.(and not like the "bad batch...eeeww)

Kelly,
I only have a few sheets and do not want to waste them by "pressing wrong".
These sheets are for TEST purposes only ...so I would like to do it right!!! LOL

I was reading somewhere on here that you and Lou(hey I rhymed!)
...you and Lou pressed for 6 seconds???????

Help me out here so I will do the "test" correctly.
375° for 6 sec

right??


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> I am excited to try the new stuff.
> John at new Milford sent me some Ironall Dark a few weeks back. He said it was the 'NEW" original IAFD that every one raved about...... I have only printed on it ....but have not pressed it yet. Let me say...
> IT PRINTS BEAUTIFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's good news, I knew you were worried about if it was really the new batch or some from the old batch. I hope it goes well when pressing. 



ashamutt said:


> I hope it presses the same & washes the same.(and not like the "bad batch...eeeww)
> 
> Kelly,
> I only have a few sheets and do not want to waste them by "pressing wrong".
> ...


Reminds me of when all the rhyming in a thread with Lou's name when we were talking about his YouTube videos lead me to saying "LouTube". 

Yes, I used to press my ID at 350* for 12-16 seconds. It worked beautifully. But with JPSS being 375* press temp, I switched to the 375* for 6 seconds so that I don't have to mess around with 2 diff temp settings. 

Just remember all presses are different, and you may find 6, 8, 10 seconds, or another dwell time, to be best for you, but 6 is a good place to start. Go from there. 

The big thing to watch for is overcooking. Once you lose the opaqueness - it's gone. 

Nifty tip for removing dark paper from a shirt if you need to: use plain white paper on the transfer, heat it up again, and peel the white paper, it will peel the transfer off the shirt. Just learned that trick, and am soooo happy I did. 

Good luck with the pressing... hope it presses as well as it prints. Be good to see the nice stuff and compare it to "the nicer stuff" ... we'll see, right??


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, I totally get what Ashamutt is doing now, this thread is for DARKS. Here is a link to the thread for LIGHTS:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59847.html

Cross referencing them so the dark and light names are linked together.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: IRONALL - what are all the different names it goes by?*



deChez said:


> I still have several pieces of it. If there is anyone out there who uses Ironall for darks, I'd be happy to send you a piece of the paper I have for comparison...that should clear up the mystery.


Thanks for the info on the Dharma situation, Michele.

I use Ironall Dark, I'll give it a looky. I hope I can tell the diff. I'll pm you. Thanks for volunteering this!


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

*So then, after going through that whole list on the front page without calling each, I can conclude that it appears I have wasted over an hour to find to possibles for a match to Ironall Dark. Somebody please update that list.

Specialty Graphics* - *Ink Flex Dark**
I see one possible for Ironall Dark. They do not have it in stock.*


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello Jamey, 

What do you find wrong with the list, may I ask for more details?

Thank you.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Jamey said:


> *So then, after going through that whole list on the front page without calling each, I can conclude that it appears I have wasted over an hour to find to possibles for a match to Ironall Dark. Somebody please update that list.*
> 
> *Specialty Graphics* - *Ink Flex Dark*
> *I see one possible for Ironall Dark. They do not have it in stock.*


 
I wish that I could go in and update the "original" post.....but it has been too long for me to go in and edit...the edit tab is gone....but I do need to write up a new list for "Ironall for Darks"

"Darks" Is "OPAQUE" for starters.

And...

The name "IRONALL for DARKS" , from what I have heard, was coined/named by New Milford Photo.

The REAL name of this paper is “IYA DARK”……at least that is what tshirtsupplies.com is going to call it.
Tshirtsupplies.com has this “IYA DARK”/ Ironall dark paper in stock right now.
Although it is not on their website yet, unless Mike listed it over the weekend, you can call them to place an order.
I ordered some last week and tested it……It works GREAT!
I pressed at 365° for 8 secs. Medium pressure.

IYA DARK/ironall dark Is MANUFACTURED by: 

Iya Technology Laboratories, Llc 
2090 Hewitt Ave, Dayton, OH 45440

They are also the manufacturers of IYA LIGHT/ ironall light and IYA LASER paper. (which I have in hand but have not tried as of yet.)

I need to start a new thread on "IYA DARK PAPER and all of the names it goes by"…..that would be more appropriate.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hello Jamey,
> 
> What do you find wrong with the list, may I ask for more details?
> 
> Thank you.


What I found (yes...I went through them all) wrong was that only the 2 in my post above showed anything remotely close. The rest of the list is *trash*.

This is why I asked over in the *other thread*...only to have you point me here. *BIG* waste of my time. But...this should help the people...so it won't be such a waste if this thread is deleted or if the list is fixed.

Again...the list should read:

*Specialty Graphics* - *Ink Flex Dark**
I see one possible for Ironall Dark. They do not have it in stock.*


Once the original list is edited...it will save many from wasting over an hour on that list.
[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jamey said:


> What I found (yes...I went through them all) wrong was that only the 2 in my post above showed anything remotely close.


Hey Jamey,

Thanks for getting back to me. I appreciate that you went thru the list, and came back and responded. 



Jamey said:


> The rest of the list is *trash*.


 
This list actually serves a dual purpose. One is to list the suppliers of the paper.

The other equally important purpose, and the original reason for writing this list, is to list the *alternate names* of the Ironall Dark paper. 

Many times members are buying the same paper over and over, wasting their time, money, and efforts, thinking they are trying a *new* paper, when they continue to purchase aka Ironall Dark again and again, of course, getting the same results.

This thread was written for educational reason, to help enlighten folks to the alternate names of this paper, to aid in reducing *re-purchasing* again and again. 

This list let's people know, if they have tried Everlast Dark from Coastal, they do not need to try Ironall Dark from New Milford Photo, it is the same paper.

It also lets folks realize that when they read threads, when they hear about Ink Flex Dark from Specialty, they can take that review to apply to paper they may want to buy from their current supplier. Say they purchase from Proworld already, then they know, okay, that is Clearsoft Dark according to the list... and that sounds pretty good to me. I'll try some with my next order from Proworld.

Hopefully now that you understand more about this thread, you can see why it is far from trash. 

I suppose it would be fair to say the thread value depends upon how you are using the thread. 

In the first post of the thread, it's stated that the information may be dated. The list was accurate at the time it was written, but things do change over time.

There was a bad batch of Ironall Dark out for a while, and quite a few suppliers pulled it off the shelves. In time, they may re-stock it when they are comfortable with the product, which appears to be fixed now. 

Some may, some may not, depending if they found a suitable replacement for the dark paper slot while the Ironall Dark was having QC troubles. 

If you are using this list simply to find a supplier, I might add with the notation that the list may be dated, and our inability to remove and re-add suppliers according to their stock status, it might be a better idea for you try to Google these names in the list. You will find suppliers currently selling the paper.



Jamey said:


> This is why I asked over in the *other thread*...only to have you point me here. *BIG* waste of my time.


This is a valuable thread to help one find the many names of Ironall Dark paper. With this information, one has a wider base of suppliers to follow up with.

With due respect to the threads author, please let me assure you that what was a big waste of your time to read, was a bigger *investment* of time on Ashamutt's behalf to gather and research the information and write the thread.  Everyone is a volunteer here, noone's on payroll. 



Jamey said:


> But...this should help the people...
> 
> *Specialty Graphics* - *Ink Flex Dark*
> *I see one possible for Ironall Dark. They do not have it in stock.*


Yes, finding out who is currently carrying the paper should be helpful to folks. Thank you for posting it. That is what we are asking everyone to contribute if they have the info. 

Keep in mind, this list can and will change sometime in the future. It could be tomorrow, next week, next month, and again to something else after that. 

For that reason, and the educational purposes I explained above, the list cannot be widdled down to the two suppliers in your post.

For example: Tshirtsupplies.com is now carrying Ironall Dark as IYA Dark, and it is available for purchase via phone and email as of this moment, and will be up on the site soon. One of the suppliers on your list, Heat Press Essentials, is getting out of the paper business. Your list will be invalid in due time. <-- And "due time" has come and gone. No longer a supplier. 

*Any time a supplier has carried Ironall Dark paper in the past (or present) and they gave the paper a "unique name" -- that supplier and the name they sold it under will be on the list for reference purposes so folks can connect the various names back to Ironall Dark (which is really IYA DARK).


Thanks so much for your feedback, Jamey. It's so appreciated. 

To you, and any reader in the future, I hope this information helps everyone understand why the list is what it is.

Any questions at all, please feel free to ask. 
Thank you.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I was only asking where I could find the good deal on 11 x 17 Ironall Dark when you referred me to this thread.*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41299.html#post470449* It was like a wild goose chase IMO. A simple "_Tshirtsupplies.com is now carrying Ironall Dark as IYA Dark, and it is available for purchase via phone and email as of this moment, and will be up on the site soon._" would have been great and saved me a huge amount of time.

Thanks for the info anyways. Better later than not at all.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jamey said:


> I was only asking where I could find the good deal on 11 x 17 Ironall Dark when you referred me to this thread. It was like a wild goose chase IMO. A simple "_Tshirtsupplies.com is now carrying Ironall Dark as IYA Dark, and it is available for purchase via phone and email as of this moment, and will be up on the site soon._" would have been great and saved me a huge amount of time.
> 
> Thanks for the info anyways. Better later than not at all.


Yeah, except that I *didn't know* that Tshirtsupplies was carrying the paper at the time I referred you to the thread. 

I did think the alternate names of the paper, and the suppliers, might help you locate the paper - if someone had stock - _which I am not in charge of. _


----------



## smoof (Mar 15, 2009)

Many of us are just thankful that we have a source to use even if we do have to sort and spend some time researching products...



Jamey said:


> I was only asking where I could find the good deal on 11 x 17 Ironall Dark when you referred me to this thread. It was like a wild goose chase IMO. A simple "_Tshirtsupplies.com is now carrying Ironall Dark as IYA Dark, and it is available for purchase via phone and email as of this moment, and will be up on the site soon._" would have been great and saved me a huge amount of time.
> 
> Thanks for the info anyways. Better later than not at all.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MUCH thanks to Kelly for updating this thread for me and helping me with my crumby grammar!!! LOL

You really spent a lot of time on this for me and I really appreciate it so much!!!!


----------



## Helping Udders (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm afraid I may have gotten a counterfit batch of Jetwear IYA Dark aka Ironall from tshirtsupplies.com. BECAUSE.... I managed to contour cut it with my little STIKA. Everything I've read says it is really hard to do, but I did it first try - with a little trick. Could I have gotten a bad batch or did I discover the miracle for cutting Ironall? It has a black stripe down the middle. This is the first batch I got on Lou's recommendation.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Mike,

We have not had any recent returns on the IYA Dark, and it is all from the 2nd most recent run, the most recent is currently getting converted and being packaged. FYI, that batch (unlike previous batches) does contain a black line on the back, so you have the correct paper.

We have had discussions w/ IYA and they run the dark through their Roland (and some laser printers also) for testing, as do we for cutting. As with a heat press, it is all about finding the sweet spot for your cutter - in order to prevent the stretching while cutting - congrats on being able to cut w/ a STIKA - I have not tried that, but please share your settings.

Also, we used to convert JPSS and put a black line on the back, but that caused some confusion - now we only carry the branded JPSS.

That said, if you can PM your order number and/or email, I can check the order and make certain all is correct. Or, if you have any other questions, please let us know.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

We are just finishing our qualifying and getting some designs done and NOW we can't find this paper anywhere!

Has it been pulled off the market?

-James


----------



## soundmasterx (Mar 6, 2010)

James, as far as I know it is only temporarily off the market. This transfer paper is amazing, I love it. Having said that, I cant stand the manufacturer! This has happened before... they pump out batches to all their distributors (apparently without any testing) then find out its crap, do a recall and stop production until they get the "raw materials" required to continue production. I would have to say they have horrible quality control. Who knows when it will be back on the market.


----------



## Helping Udders (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, then. What is the next best paper for darks out there?


----------



## soundmasterx (Mar 6, 2010)

"Next Best" not sure... I suppose that would be based a little on personal preference. I personally have been using multiple brands testing what ones I like best however, as of now I am just purchasing from the local warehouse. I thought JetWear Dark was decent (hate cold peel) and I don't mind Joto's Inkjet Dark. I absolutely have to have a hot peel... cold peel slows down production waaaay too much. Honestly InkFlex Dark was the all around best (for me). I cant stand any other transfer paper, It is actually hard for me to sell anything but Inkflex Dark because I feel as though I am giving out a poor quality product. I hope you can find something decent. if you don't mind cold peel try 
JetWear 
or
Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business - Jet Dark Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

None in stock at,

Tshirtsupplies
Blank Shirts
Pro World
Specialty Graphics

Starline Pacific Inc. is showing *3G Jet-Opaque* instead of S*uper Soft Transfer Paper for Darks
*
Blankshirts or Screenprintingsupplies has something called *Teoma Solutions Transfer
*
Coastal Business Supplies is now called *Jet Dark* instead of *Everlast Dark*

I may go with the Coastal Supplies. And to think I just placed a order with them Sunday.


----------



## maplebaygg (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been using Iron All for darks and love it! But now my usual supplier has stopped carrying it... EEK! I'm checking the sites listed in the original post in this thread and I'm not seeing any of the names listed in these websites. What's going on? Please don't tell me they've stopped making this wonderful transfer paper...
Any info is appreciated.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like BlankShirts.com sister company has the IYA for lights and darks named Teoma Teoma Solutions TSLT Transfer Paper for Lights - 25 Pack / 100 Pack - ScreenPrintingSupplies.com


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

maplebaygg said:


> I've been using Iron All for darks and love it! But now my usual supplier has stopped carrying it... EEK! I'm checking the sites listed in the original post in this thread and I'm not seeing any of the names listed in these websites. What's going on? Please don't tell me they've stopped making this wonderful transfer paper...
> Any info is appreciated.


The OP in this link claims he gets the transfer from paper shack: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t202982.html

I checked the website and it does list any price in the page.

http://transferpapershack.com/iron-all-dark-dark-heat-transfer-paper.html


----------

